# breeding box door design



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,
I have an old wooden box which is open on one side, can anyone help me to convert it to a breeding box please. I was interested in one of those boxes which have a sliding kind of nest front or any other which will be easy both on birds and to clean.

Thank you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you only have one box and one pair, then just leave it open and put a nest bowl in it. having nest fronts is good when you have many nest boxes and many pairs in the breeding area so the cock can guard his box well.


----------



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> if you only have one box and one pair, then just leave it open and put a nest bowl in it. having nest fronts is good when you have many nest boxes and many pairs in the breeding area so the cock can guard his box well.


I have other birds too, but only one pair of breeders....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hariprasad said:


> I have other birds too, but only one pair of breeders....


how many birds total.. the others will pair off as well. a breeding pair should not be in with single birds.. or if you have many pairs there should only be true pairs in the breeding area, and if you only have one nest box that is going to be a problem. the pair you have now can not live in the nest box if you put a front on it. a simple way to make it easier for the cock to guard it would be to put a partitian only on one side..either the right or left side and leave the other side open about 10 inces or so..that way if another bird tried to go in and they fight over it he can get out easier. of course you would not beable to lock birds in it unless you blocked the the open side with a wire grate shelving or something you have there.


----------



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, i keep the males and females separate and i have just 8 birds.... I had the box just lying around and thought of putting a nest front on it. I may use it for other purposes too like quarantining etc. But i need some ideas to do it as easily as possible


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If jay3 reads this thread, she has pictures of fronts she uses from what I remember they are the wire shelfing she hangs on the open part of the box and can take them off or put them on when she needs to lock someone in..pretty simple really and cheap! hope she posts it for you..maybe I can pm her and see if she can.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I got your PM spiritwings. Had to look for the pictures.

This is an easy fix. Not fancy like some of the box fronts, but it works. I had some shelving squares put away until I could find a use for them. I didn't have nestbox fronts, but needed a way to lock the birds in when necessary. This worked.









It hangs on cup hooks that are over the box, and tucks into the cross board at the bottom of the box. The only problem was that it left a gap at the top where a bird could get his head out and get stuck, which one did. Thank God I was there, so I then added a small piece of wood that ran down the sides of the box to close the gap. Works fine now.

I put these boxes together for extra room, but in adding the front piece of wood to close it in a bit, I would have had to cut the wire square down to be more narrow, or attach it differently. So I just put it on and hold it in place as shown. It works fine. Like I said, not fancy, but I can close them up when needed.


----------



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks both of you *

That looks easy and effective.... Thank you very much Spirit wings and Jay3.
I will try do something similar....


----------

